# 4 days, 4 riders, surprised



## 80turbota

I was shocked, my wife and I spent 4 days on the Oregon coast. I kept my eye out for riders. Was up and down the 101 around Seaside and Astoria. Such a fantastic weekend. Very nice weather. Something like 70 degree's and no wind. Blue skies. Couldn't believe it. All I saw was 4 serious riders. I was wishing I was wishing for my bike but I was having an amazing weekend with my wife. It was well worth it.


----------



## bahueh

80turbota said:


> I was shocked, my wife and I spent 4 days on the Oregon coast. I kept my eye out for riders. Was up and down the 101 around Seaside and Astoria. Such a fantastic weekend. Very nice weather. Something like 70 degree's and no wind. Blue skies. Couldn't believe it. All I saw was 4 serious riders. I was wishing I was wishing for my bike but I was having an amazing weekend with my wife. It was well worth it.


HWY 101 is a death trap with a minimal shoulder. several riders have been killed along that "scenic bikeway" in the past few years. the locals know better. I'd prefer to not be buzzed by 60mph traffic by locals in their trucks and anti-tourist attitudes...


----------

